# New steel bridge



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

I just completed a steel cantilever bridge very loosely based on the famous White Pass & Yukon bridge 18A. I made mine from the metal tracks you use for building wall shelving cut and grinded into shape. It is held together with 4-40 nuts and bolts. It is a portable bridge to connect my line expansion through an open gate - the other half of the span will be wood trestle, like on the White Pass.

I think this technique may have already been described on the forum, hope you enjoy this latest interpretation.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice bridge! 

I used the same material to build my arch suspension bridge and it is very strong stuff. 

I do recommend that you wash it really good and then paint it before you put it outside. The stuff rusts very quickly.


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Is that ever neat ! 

I've been thinking wood however the shelving and bolting concept really is an idea as demonstrated here. 

Now excuse my ignorance... and I have not seen the original structure. What I see in this photo is an inverted girder bridge with no trussing in the center where the maximum load on the span is located. 


I think I am missing here. If I were to push like heck on the center of that bridge would it not buckle in the center? (assuming track is not there ). I speak of the real live structure out there and am not referring to the piece of art in this photograph. 

gg


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

As it stands now, you are probably right, but if the bottoms of the two "V"s are anchored to the ground then the triangle is completed and it is a very strong structure.


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

True, and if the two inverted V's were connected by girders at their pinnacle the whole assembly would be VERY strong and free standing. 

By gosh, it could even handle the fearless Triplex !










gg


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice job. IF you are going to paint it, I wonder if a vinegar wash would help? Almost looks galvanized in the photo. A sandable primer first would be a good idea.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

can't wait to see it in place.


----------



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments. I'm going to leave it unpainted, as a rusty, weathered look is what I'm going for. Here is a picture of what inspired my bridge at the summit of White Pass. Completed in 1901, it was considered one of the great engineering marvels of the time. It was robust enough to last in service through 1969, when the containerized lead ore trains the WP&Y started hauling proved too heavy for the bridge.


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Semper, you hit it on the head... 

yes and purrrfect... 

Pic printed and I see opportunities here... thanks gents for the concepts, design etc.. 


gg

PS Semper... my design will not have errant switches hanging off the bridge.... to others this comment is top secret....









gg


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By GG on 03/21/2009 10:19 PM
Semper, you hit it on the head... 

yes and purrrfect... 

Pic printed and I see opportunities here... thanks gents for the concepts, design etc.. 


gg

PS Semper... my design will not have errant switches hanging off the bridge.... to others this comment is top secret....









gg 




You just need a really, really W I D E bridge... not meaing long, but W I D E... and then errant switches are of a bit less concern.


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

LOL


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

nice work; w/fasteners no need for welding equipment!


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Really nice work Chris!


----------

